# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  chế máy in lụa phẳng bán tự động

## Kedoithay

Em đang nghiên cứu về món máy in lụa phẳng bán tự động. Không biết trên diễn đàn nhà ta có ai đã chế máy này chưa? Cho em mạn phép được học hỏi kinh nghiệm với ạ

----------


## taih2

> Em đang nghiên cứu về món máy in lụa phẳng bán tự động. Không biết trên diễn đàn nhà ta có ai đã chế máy này chưa? Cho em mạn phép được học hỏi kinh nghiệm với ạ


Hi ! Bác ở đâu, bác dùng gì để điều khiển đầu phun ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hi ! Bác ở đâu, bác dùng gì để điều khiển đầu phun ?


In lụa mà đầu phun gì đâu bạn, chỉ có thao tác kéo gạt, điều khiển độ nghiên của gạt là được rồi

----------


## Kedoithay

> In lụa mà đầu phun gì đâu bạn, chỉ có thao tác kéo gạt, điều khiển độ nghiên của gạt là được rồi


Đúng rồi ạ.

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác xem máy mẫu mà làm, chỗ em có cỡ hơn 10 con máy mới tinh của Mino (Nhật), thấy cơ cấu cũng đơn giản, chuyển động lên xuống của thì dùng khí nén, kéo dao gạt thì dùng step với dây đai, và mấy cái sensor tiệm cận, phần bàn hút chân không thì chắc phải mua sẵn, chế mệt lắm.

----------


## Fusionvie

Máy đang rỗi, bác chủ có việc in thì quẳng em gia công cho nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

